# Darn!



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

Just checked my points and I got one!

I didnt get drawn....

are there any anterless elk MZL only hunts?


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes there are a few ML anterless hunts.


----------

